

Boy without cerebellum is learning to walk - Eliezer
http://www.aolnews.com/2011/02/12/chase-britton-boy-without-a-cerebellum-baffles-doctors/

======
Eliezer
Right, so... this? This is the closest thing I can recall reading to
"impossible" in at least the last year or so.

------
Kutta
Commentary:

[http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2011/02/boy-without-
cerebel...](http://neuroskeptic.blogspot.com/2011/02/boy-without-
cerebellumhas-no-cerebellum.html)

